# Ex-gf finding me on facebook.



## mr.bunbury (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a relatively quiet facebook account, i use it more like an email, so i haven't posted any pictures and even changed my name a little so that people won't find me easy. Friends of mine will have to ask me about my facebook name to be sure that it is really me.

Last year i received a friend request from an ex gf i have not seen in 6 years. I found it odd because i know for sure she had a hard time figuring out it was really me because we have no friends in common and i know for a fact its hard to figure me out on fb. I added her as a friend and assumed she had smth to say, going through the pain of finding me and all. But actually she had nothing at all to say. I did ask her some questions and when i saw she didn't felt like talking i dropped it and we didn't talk again.

I wonder why is it that she wanted to find me again.


----------



## Vanille (Dec 13, 2014)

She probably wanted to see what you were up to, if your life is interesting, if you got hotter, if you seem available, etc. 

Are you married, single, divorced? If you're married then she's being a good woman by not trying to hook you and lead you on with fun conversations.


----------



## mr.bunbury (Oct 20, 2014)

Vanille said:


> She probably wanted to see what you were up to, if your life is interesting, if you got hotter, if you seem available, etc.
> 
> Are you married, single, divorced? If you're married then she's being a good woman by not trying to hook you and lead you on with fun conversations.


I doubt that because im single so she would have asked me if i had another girlfriend at the time.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

You are a back up. Many women keep a close eye on their reserve list. If you drop your FB account, you may find that several women will contact you immediately about it assuming you have blocked them.

Perhaps.


----------



## mr.bunbury (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr The Other said:


> You are a back up. Many women keep a close eye on their reserve list. If you drop your FB account, you may find that several women will contact you immediately about it assuming you have blocked them.
> 
> Perhaps.


that makes sense


----------



## Vanille (Dec 13, 2014)

Well in that case it sounds like she's just not interested. You both broke up for a reason, most people don't go back to that. Adding an ex on FB doesn't have to mean anything. I've added an ex on FB before. I didn't want to get back together with him at all, I just felt like I was finally over any hurt or jealousy and we could have a very small FB friendship (by this I mean occasionally hitting 'like' on a status, say Happy Birthday or "get well soon" maybe).


----------



## mr.bunbury (Oct 20, 2014)

Vanille said:


> Well in that case it sounds like she's just not interested. You both broke up for a reason, most people don't go back to that. Adding an ex on FB doesn't have to mean anything. I've added an ex on FB before. I didn't want to get back together with him at all, I just felt like I was finally over any hurt or jealousy and we could have a very small FB friendship (by this I mean occasionally hitting 'like' on a status, say Happy Birthday or "get well soon" maybe).


It maybe, but i find that strange personally because i don't practice it.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Some people seem to just "collect" people on FB. They want everyone they have ever met to be on their friends list. I thinks it's a number thing to them. I wouldn't give it another thought.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Facebook stalking is a recreational sport to some women and I suppose some men as well. I would leave that Pandora's box closed if I were you


----------



## mr.bunbury (Oct 20, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Facebook stalking is a recreational sport to some women and I suppose some men as well. I would leave that Pandora's box closed if I were you


They ought to have in in the Olympics.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

mr.bunbury said:


> They ought to have in in the Olympics.


Would be more interesting than curling :smthumbup:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It looks like she went to some trouble to find you so she must be desperate to up her friend count. I'd unfriend her just on principle.

Not to threadjack, Wolf, but vacuums chasing dust bunnies would be more interested than curling.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

She was drunk FBing. Kinda like drunk dialing.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I wouldn't try to read anything into it. Would probably be better off just ignoring her. Doesn't sound like she friended you to get back with you.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

My friend has all her exes on her facebook account. She doesn't want them back, or even to talk to them ever again; she just likes to 'creep' - keep an eye on what they're up to. I personally think it's a little weird, but it's not my FB account.


----------



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Facebook stalking is a recreational sport to some women and I suppose some men as well. I would leave that Pandora's box closed if I were you


Nothing wrong with checking things out..thats what social media is for..


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

NWCooper said:


> Some people seem to just "collect" people on FB. They want everyone they have ever met to be on their friends list. I thinks it's a number thing to them. I wouldn't give it another thought.


:iagree:

Although, I'm curious why you added her in the first place(?). She is your ex and she is one for a reason, so leave her in the past.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She was either in between relationships or in one and having a bad day. You're better than nothing so she figured she'd dig you up. She found a new dude or patched things up with the one she had. You can go away again. Next time she's desperate, she'll bring her shovel around and dig you back up. Don't get excited. It means less than nothing.


----------



## Jetoroal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll admit when I was single I also added single female friends to see if any romantic connection could be built.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I have an ex who is a "friend" on FB. We broke up amicabally (>25 years ago) so I don't see any reason we shouldn't stay in touch.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Mistake #1, accepting her invite or using facebook.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

If you manage your security properly then just add her to the "Acquaintance" list. Few if any of your posts will come up on her feed and you won't see any of hers.

Any posts you make set the distribution to "Friends except Acquaintances" and she won't be able to see them, but when she checks you'll still show as Friends.

I have quite a few people in this category, it's pretty useful.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife grows imaginary flowers and crushes candy on FB for hours every day. I wouldn't waste a second of my limited life trying to figure out why people do what they do on FB.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

I hate FB & don't have an account for this reason, I don't want friend requests from people that are not my friends.


----------

